# Glass bubble counter and check valve?



## TLH (14 Mar 2009)

Are these any good? They seem a little on the cheap side.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0171839589

These are more expensive but look like exactly the same thing.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0171851384

Do the check valve of this type actually work well? I'm hoping someone here actually has experience of one of these.


----------



## billy boy (14 Mar 2009)

That bubble counter was the first one i tried, I kept loseing water from it and couldnt find any leaks    So i went for this one and a brass check valve both from aqua essentials and problem solved   
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... d0a9414b92

cheers james


----------



## TLH (14 Mar 2009)

I've got one similar to that already, came with the kit from Lunapet. I want to replace it with something inline that'll look good at tank level rather than hiding in the cabinet.

I understand that you'll loose water from any counter as the gas going through it will take away very minute amounts, a little like sublimation I suppose. A thin mineral oil (sewing machine oil?) would be a good replacement.


----------



## billy boy (14 Mar 2009)

Yes i understand you can loose water, but surely not have to top it up twice a week,Now that i am useing the other one the water level has pretty much stayed the same for the last 2-3 months,So this one loose's virtually none  :?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Mar 2009)

I have just bought two set of these of ebay arrived today - considerable cheaper than the uk it crossed my mind regarding water loss, but if you review the picture you can assume that another stop valve is underneath the bubble counter or the other way is to have the bubble counter / stop valve at the same height (being level or side by side) and create a back to front figuire "S" with the pipe - the water will find its own level - half in the bubble counter and half in the pipe going back to the stop valve. Hope this helps keep me posted.

regards
paul.


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Mar 2009)

The picture is wrong.  The NRV should be under the bubble counter.

If you are setting it up the way the picture is then this is why you are losing water from it.  The water above the 'inlet spout' will go down the line without something stopping it.

AC


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Mar 2009)

Billy Boy

I have tried out what I stated - yes the water level in the bubble counter does drop, but it only goes into the pipe - no water went into stop valve. I then blew into the valve and the residue water in the pipe was forced into the bubble counter and then bubbles were emitted from the glass nozzle within the glass envelope, of coarse you will need another stop valve after the bubble counter: 

So stop valve - pipe (back to front letter "S") bubble counter - stop valve.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nelson (14 Mar 2009)

hi,
i had the first one's and also kept loosing water,and i had them the right way.broke them both   last weekend though so no longer a problem 
neil


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Mar 2009)

I have had the first ones for 2 years with no probs   only refilled them a few times since when cleaning the airline.

Mine however have always been setup the correct way round and not as in the advert 

AC


----------



## TLH (15 Mar 2009)

Well I just ordered one anyway and we'll see how it goes. I don't mind refilling it if needed now and again, I just don't want to have to be shoving my head in the cabinet every couple of days to check the bubbles.

I also ordered a couple of his 3.5cm ceramic diffusers too just for the hell of it. They are just so much smaller than the diffuser I got with the kit, which incidentally looks like it'll be a pain to plumb in anyway.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2009)

Be careful with those cheap glass non returns. The are most certainly form over function. Ive heard of some one changing a gas bottle, while the pipe was disconnected, the "non return" glass valve didn't do its job and emptied the tank, very slowly mind. You would be better off having the bubble counter on the side of the tank and a reliable non return underneath. 

Cheers.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Mar 2009)

That is quite true.

I have found that you can't just leave these hanging.  I have airline suckkers with little clips holding mine bolt upright to the side of the tank.

AC


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Mar 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Be careful with those cheap glass non returns. The are most certainly form over function. Ive heard of some one changing a gas bottle, while the pipe was disconnected, the "non return" glass valve didn't do its job and emptied the tank, very slowly mind. You would be better off having the bubble counter on the side of the tank and a reliable non return underneath.
> 
> Cheers.



This is what i said on the previous page - also there is a thread regarding "BUBBLE COUNTER HELP by Nick 16 the pic attached is wrong to make it safer Stop valve - Bubble counter - Stop value.

Paul


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pointless me posting then?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Mar 2009)

Greame

Everybodies point is valid - the problems are that people dont read all the replies, it the same with work emails they only read the last email send, rather than starting from the first email because I can bet you that what your reply is - somebody else has sent the same answers but the words are in a different context.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Greame
> 
> Everybodies point is valid - the problems are that people dont read all the replies, it the same with work emails they only read the last email send, rather than starting from the first email because I can bet you that what your reply is - somebody else has sent the same answers but the words are in a different context.
> 
> ...


 
Fair comment, im guilty of that. lol


----------



## TLH (15 Mar 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not pointless at all. You're the first one in the thread to answer my question on the check valve specifically. I'll stick the plastic one I have near the reg and just have the counter on the tank side I think. I'll do a bit of testing with the glass valve when I get it and see if it holds up.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2009)

Nice work, glad ive helped you pal. 8)


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Mar 2009)

Graemes analogy about emptying a tank was about me. I had a glass, Chinese made one, they are common, the glass one with a red stopper in it. I'd taken the hose off of the regulator and used the co2 on another tank. I forgot to put a new bottle on or to take the diffuser out, well, why would I have to? Anyway, about a week later after a few top ups I noticed that my cabinet was starting to warp. I presumed that the tank had cracked, but no! Water was passing through the non return valve and drippin on the back of the cabinet. I use the cheap plastic ones and a carbochon ruby now.


----------

